# This is our problem...



## aaron.sims (Jan 21, 2008)

I am a once recovered sufferer of depersonalization. It has recently come back due to my inactivity in school and work. Out problem isnt serious it isnt a dissorder it isnt something wrong with our bodies or our brain it is simply a thought that consumes our lives. We cannot dissable ourselves in believing that this dissorder wont go away we must simply train our minds not to think about it. I dont believe in medication for this thought we all have because it slows our minds down to where we cant thinking ourselves to freedom. I have recovered once and will do it again i just wanted to tell everyone that we are normal! We are not strange crazy or dissabled we are simply people with an obsessive thought that we wont let go because it scared us. Take away the fear of the feeling embrace it because our bodies are only tryin to protect us and the thought will dissappear i promise! post thoughts about this


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

I like what you've said and it seems all true, but my question is, how do we get to that spot where we can stop thinking about it? even when I'm completely distracted watching tv, doing homework etc its still there in the back of my mind. Like this knot of fear and anxiety preventing me from being myself, and no matter what I do I can't get it out of my head.

People say "just accept it" but when I do that, the fear and the knot become even bigger. At these times I can barely formulate words into sentences because i'm so withdrawn. what are some techniques to get us to stop worrying?


----------



## aaron.sims (Jan 21, 2008)

First of all if you would like some information that significantly helped me go to http://www.dpmanual.com/ download the e book i think its around sixteen dollars and it will give you a good start on the road to recovery. I know exactly what you mean when you say when your watching tv or studying it is in the back of your mind and that is the very problem that we must focus on. Answer this when do you feel relief from this thought? what is your daily routine? how long have you been dealing with this? what is your health like? answer these questions for yourself then post them back to me. Our daily lives are very important to the causes of this thought. Are you secluding yourself in your home or room? This feeling or thought is very very normal it is simply a reaction of our brain to fear and anxiety. Anxiety and fear as you probably already know go hand and hand with DP weather its DP causing anxiety or anxiety causing DP. If you were to jump into a racing river and try to swim upstream what would happen to you? your muscles would tire you would become fatigued and your would rappidly be pushed away and ultimatly always loose that battle. Now look at it this way what would happen if you jump into the same river and swam with the current calmly and slowly paddling to the other shore? you would eventually although it might take longer make it to the other side and get past the river. We are in control of this thought but we must embrace it as a defense mechanism that our brain is triggering because it senses panic and fear. Trust me when I say that I have been where you are at like so many on this forum and also trust me when I say that there is help and you will get better. When you start believing that you will see a change in your thought patterns. Past back replies to the questions I asked and I will give you as much advice as I can I can give you advice on techniques that I used and currently use but know that Im not a Dr. just an ex sufferer that wants to help people going through what i still deal with and have dealt with in the past cause i know how scary it is. Try and list your daily routine with the questions it will give me a better idea what what your dealing with


----------



## sjkdfjsdlf (Apr 8, 2008)

this thread inspires me.. thank you.

I've only had a brief period of chronic DP (little more than a week) so I'm optimistic of stopping it in its tracks. For me, it helps to think that I've always been mildly like this. I like to think of depersonalization as the "dark place" that dreamers go. If that makes sense. I'm learning to control the anxiety, but the brain fog seems to have a life of its own.


----------

